# Parasit Theremin and Multiwave



## DGWVI (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Barry (Mar 16, 2021)

I love those enclosures your buddy builds!


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 16, 2021)

Barry said:


> I love those enclosures your buddy builds!


He's still got a few listed in his Reverb store


----------



## Funnel (Mar 16, 2021)

That looks awesome. I don’t know how I would even approach playing that pedal, but I guess it would make me play completely different.  Which is enough of a reason to build it


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 16, 2021)

srf86 said:


> That looks awesome. I don’t know how I would even approach playing that pedal, but I guess it would make me play completely different.  Which is enough of a reason to build it


PLL circuits definitely take a moment to get used to, but I love pretty much every one I've built, with the Theremin being my absolute favorite of the bunch


----------



## dawson (Mar 16, 2021)

Great demo, it reminded me of a cool old man at a farmers market in San Francisco with a magnificently long silver fu-manchu who would rock similar riffs on his little single-string erhu (spike fiddle?) for tips- he didn't have any Parasit pedals though, unfortunately.

I'm not familiar with that version of the Multiwave- I'd be interested in seeing your guts if you've got any photos of inside?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2021)

The multiwave mega is probably my favorite build of 2020... The things it can do is so freaking awesome and the fact that it was all made by one dude is just mind boggling xD the switch press combination to get to the different settings is a bit tricky at first but soooo ingenious.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey wait 
......
That ain't a multi wave mega xD !!?


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 16, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Hey wait
> ......
> That ain't a multi wave mega xD !!?


My bad... Just built a Mega as well, got a bit flustered, I guess







dawson said:


> Great demo, it reminded me of a cool old man at a farmers market in San Francisco with a magnificently long silver fu-manchu who would rock similar riffs on his little single-string erhu (spike fiddle?) for tips- he didn't have any Parasit pedals though, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that version of the Multiwave- I'd be interested in seeing your guts if you've got any photos of inside?


----------



## dawson (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh I see- you've modded its' pants off, how cool.  You've gone and done a really nice wiring job in there too- thanks for sharing!


----------



## r.callison (Mar 17, 2021)

Really love those enclosures. Question, how heavy are they?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 17, 2021)

DGWVI said:


> My bad... Just built a Mega as well, got a bit flustered, I guess
> View attachment 10434
> 
> 
> ...


It's like if the into the unknown and the multi wave had a baby ^^


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 17, 2021)

r.callison said:


> Really love those enclosures. Question, how heavy are they?


They range from around 1-3 lbs depending on width


----------

